# مطاوب مساعدة حول صناعة



## عشقا (24 يوليو 2008)

انا احب الطيران واعشقه لحد الجنون قررت ان اصنع طائرة شراعية عندي جميع التجهيزات لاادري عندي مقعد ومحرك لا اعرف قوته وعندي عجلات دراجة هوائية وبطاريتان لااعرف قوتهما بس مساعدتي كيف اعرف المحرك يسططيع حمل الطائرة وكم حصان ارجوكم انا على جمر


----------



## عشقا (24 يوليو 2008)

محد رد ليش


----------



## جاسر (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

سبق وناقشنا هذه المسالة وأعتقد أخي الفاضل أفضل طريقة:

جميع بيانات لطائرات شراعية مشابهة ولها نفس الأداء قدر المستطاع, وتضع أوزانها مقابل قوة محركاتها وترسمها بواسطة الاكسل الوزن في محور (س) وقوة المحرك في محور (ص) ثم ترسم خط مستقيم يمثل متوسط هذه البيانات طبعاً كلما كانت البيانات أكثر كان أفضل.

عليك أن تخمن وزن طائرتك من ثم تحسب قوة المحرك المطلوبة بناء على الدراسة الاحصائية السابقة.

سيكمن نجاح تصميمك في التوصل الى أقل وزن ممكن.

وفقك الله


----------



## عشقا (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي بس مساعدة بدي اقول محرك عندي كهربائي هل ينجح في طيرانها


----------



## جاسر (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

صعب ولكن نُشر خبر في القسم عن مشروع ناجح لطائرة صغيرة عادية - اقصد ليست شراعية - تعمل بالكهرباء


----------



## عشقا (30 يوليو 2008)

هل طيب احط محرك كهربائي مع كسننات كبيرة مع صغيرة انا طائرتي الشراعية على شكل دلتا


----------



## عشقا (30 يوليو 2008)

طب انا وزنها ما بين 40_55


----------



## عشقا (30 يوليو 2008)

وزنها مابين 40_55


----------



## عشقا (30 يوليو 2008)

اخي ما فيك اساعدني ليش بطلت اترد؟؟


----------



## عشقا (1 أغسطس 2008)

ردووووو ليش مو عاجبكم موضوعي


----------



## جاسر (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي راجع موضوع الأخ شيراد الجزائر 

ورايي أن تلغي فكرة المحرك الكهربائي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكريم. . . .
للطائرات الشراعية قدرة على التحليق حتى من دون محرك . . . إذا أُحسن تصميمها . . .
عن حالتك يمكنك المحاولة بمحرك مكبسي piston engine بقوة حوالي 20 حصانا. . .


----------



## عشقا (2 أغسطس 2008)

كيف محرك المكبسي بعمل على بانزين


----------



## عشقا (2 أغسطس 2008)

انا عندي ماتور بشتغل على بانزين بس هو لسحب المي بصير احوله على مروحة


----------



## عشقا (4 أغسطس 2008)

رددددددددو ليشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------

